
Americans could save nearly $200 and Brits over $230 every year by using Coupons - felix1996
https://www.shopper.com/coupon-trends-2019
======
JohnFen
$200/yr isn't even remotely enough to compensate me for the hassle of using
coupons.

------
moron4hire
Great, an hour of time a year. "4 or 5" opportunities a month" means I'd have
about a minute to find a coupon code.

